# Sony Cyber Shot DSC-TX7 leaving green/purple artifacts on photos, please help...



## brianbegood (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello. I have a Sony Cyber Shot DSC-TX7 that has recently started leaving neon greenish purple artifacts on photos, after they have been stored on the memory card. I've tried using a different card, changing settings like autofocus, image size, flash, taking it out of auto image adjustment. I also tried cleaning the camera and even opened it up and blasted some air in there to clean it out. Nothing seems to work. It still leaves these annoying artifacts on every photo, in the right 1/4 of the frame. You can see some photo examples here> https://picasaweb.google.com/HagoodBrian/July132012?authuser=0&feat=directlink
Please, any help would be greatly appreciated, as Sony wants $340 for me to send the camera in for repair, and they are not even sure what the problem is. The camera is about 1 1/2 years old, so the warranty expired a few months ago. Considering I could buy an even newer model for that price, I think not. 
-Brian


----------

